# Recommend me a good Japanese Romantic movie ^^



## mameks (May 22, 2012)

5cm per Second


----------



## Youkai (May 22, 2012)

Well yeah two weeks ago i got my girlfriend to watch Tayou no Uta with me (the movie with YUI) and to my surprise she really loved it except for a few comments like "WTF is wrong with that stupid girl she should just tell him" and such ... ^^V

Now after she asked me if there are more good ones like this i told here most Japanese Movies are way better than American (my taste) and she wants me to show her more ...
I have seen so many great ones in the last 10 years but hell i hardly remember the name of any one of these + i mainly watched series (which mostly have 12 episodes with about 40-60 min running time each) which would take to much time as she is only here on weekends.

So i would like to get some nice recommendations from you !

I do preffer Love Drama but i wouldn't mind anything else that is Romantic and could be watched with my gf
(Anime would be okay as well ! she knows i like Anime and she told me she would even start to read some Manga if i would suggest her some)


----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2012)

Densha Otoko. Cult classic J-Drama but ichances are you already watched this. Watch it again along with your gf.


----------



## Daemauroa (May 22, 2012)

if anime is okay with you,

Hoshi no Koe ( English : Voice of a Distant Star) : was pretty good but very short, but one of the best I have ever seen.
and

1 more vote for 5 cm per second.

5 cm per second is from the same director, but I do not have seen it yet. on the other hand, after watching Hoshi no Koe,
I think this one is very promising too.

for non-anime movies, I can't really name one because I haven't seen any non-anime japanese movies.


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2012)

Ringu. I think it's a movie about an engagement ring or something.


----------



## Youkai (May 23, 2012)

Hmm well i have seen 5 cm per second it had a nice drawing style but i think i fell half asleep XD maybe i should look into it another time ... wasn't this the one that had planned 3 movies or something like that ? (only watched one)
Yeah Densha is awesome but as i said i do not want series as they are to long ... or is there a Movie oO? 
I only know the TV Series and it was soooooooo good 

Hoshi no Koe ... never heard of that will look into it !!
same goes for that Ringu.


///

omg oO ... yeah Ringu ... "the Ring" ... horror oO 
I want some Love stuff i can watch with my Girlfriend ^^V

If it wouldn't be a long Series i would watch Yanpapa or Virgin Road or stuff like that but i cannot watch a 12hour series with ther when she is only here 2 days ...


----------



## koimayeul (May 23, 2012)

Youkai said:


> Yeah Densha is awesome but as i said i do not want series as they are to long ... or is there a Movie oO?
> I only know the TV Series and it was soooooooo good



Yes there are many media around it and even a movie

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Densha_Otoko_%28film%29

Different cast of roles though and i don't recall watching it, sorry. You will eventually  tell me.


----------



## Youkai (May 27, 2012)

well yeah thanks i have watched the Series special with her as i really didn't like that movie that much ... no clue why but it was rather boring ^^V


----------



## SoraRoxan (May 27, 2012)

You have to watch Love Exposure. It's 4 hours long but every second is worth watching. It's really a romance type movie but with a weird twist that'll definitly throw you off. It's hard to explain but you must check it out.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2012)

* I Give My First Love to You (僕の初恋をキミに捧ぐ Boku no Hatsukoi o Kimi ni Sasagu)*

Kimi Ni Todoke Live Action/Drama (The anime in my opinion was better...)

and 
* Hanazakari no Kimitachi e (it's also a manga and has a taiwanese version.)*


----------



## kenjixx (May 31, 2012)

Proposal Daisakusen ~Operation Love~
I like this drama the most... highly recommand

Zettai Kareshi/Absolute Boyfriend

Mei-chan no Shitsuji

sorry all the above that i list is Drama not movie
hope that you like it too


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 6, 2012)

koizora and Sekai no chuushin de, ai o sakebu
though they are both pretty depressing
kimi ni todoke is much lighter


----------

